# C2Motorsports Software Dealer Directory



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

We are always being asked _where to find_ C2 Software, and wanted to take an opportunity to introduce our Dealers. We are working to strengthen our network, and would welcome any inquiries about becoming a C2 Dealer; or if you think your local shop would be a good C2 dealer, let us know. As new dealers become available, we will update the list so you know where to go for your performance-proven software needs.
All of the C2 Performance Softwares are available to ALL of our dealers. Our soon-to-be-released DSG software will also be available through our dealer network for Drive-In flashloading.
*C2 SOFTWARE DEALER LIST*
*AZ:*
BSH Street & Strip
www.bshspeedshop.com
*CA:*
FourSeasons Tuning
http://www.fourseasontuning.com//
*IL:*
Dubwerks
http://www.dubwerks.com
*FL:*
Wolfcars
http://www.wolfcars.com/
*KY/IN/OH:*
Grossman Tuning
http://www.grossmantuning.com
*MA:*
Wentworth Motorsports
http://www.wentworthmotorsports.com/
*Mexico:*
Eurotuned Shop 
http://www.eurotunedshop.com
*MN:*
Further Performance
http://www.furtherperformance.com
*MD:*
NGP Racing
http://www.ngpracing.com
*NC/SC/TN:*
Black Forest Industries
http://www.blackforestindustries.com
*NH:*
Reflex Tuning
http://www.reflextuning.com
*NJ:*
SS Tune
http://www.sstune.com
*NM:* Albuquerque 
University Volkswagen
http://www.newmexicovw.com
*PA:*
Nothing Leaves Stock
http://www.nothingleavesstock.com
*Puerto Rico:*
Euro House
*PNW:*
Double J Motorwerks
http://www.doublejmotorwerks.com
*VA:*
NGP Racing
http://www.ngpracing.com




_Modified by C2Motorsports at 2:07 PM 10-23-2009_


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

Contact Mobile 1, Inc. They might be interested in being a chicago land dealer.


----------



## Corruptkid (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: (stangg172006)*

sleepers is still a dealer correct?


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (Corruptkid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corruptkid* »_sleepers is still a dealer correct?

We can still sort you out in CT....but give me about, hmmmm, 3 more days and I will have some one ALOT closer.
chris
c2


----------



## husm (Sep 4, 2006)

what about 1552?


----------



## Corruptkid (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
We can still sort you out in CT....but give me about, hmmmm, 3 more days and I will have some one ALOT closer.
chris
c2

take all the time you need, just hope they are ready once im ready.







...um chris will they also be an authorized installer of your kits?







to a continously growing company


_Modified by Corruptkid at 1:09 PM 2-5-2009_


----------



## mclothier (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: (Corruptkid)*

there was mention of a few new dealers in CA, is this still true? i would love to pick up your software...!


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (mclothier)*

C2 would like to add our newest Software Dealer, SS Tune (Audi4u) located in Linden, NJ. Anyone in the NJ area looking for an Authorized C2 Dealer, please contact Andre and setup an appointment.
*WELCOME ABOARD*


----------



## JettaMk5 (Aug 11, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I'm on the wrong coast to do anything about it, but THAT







is an awesome post!


----------



## Blitzkrieg'nBunny (Feb 11, 2007)

any dealers in FL?


----------



## kill new hope (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: (mclothier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mclothier* »_there was mention of a few new dealers in CA, is this still true? i would love to pick up your software...!

what he said


----------



## cbrabbit (May 22, 2007)

*Re: C2Motorsports Software Dealer Directory (C2Motorsports)*

I had talked to NGP in va about getting chipped and they were still waiting on the flashloaders from you guys, just wondering if you have sent them the flashloaders yet? thnx.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_C2 would like to add our newest Software Dealer, SS Tune (Audi4u) located in Linden, NJ. Anyone in the NJ area looking for an Authorized C2 Dealer, please contact Andre and setup an appointment.
*WELCOME ABOARD*

Thanks Chris. I look forward to working closely with c2motorsports.
I have tons of ideas and projects in mind. Maybe together we can make some reality. 
I think a c2 tuned mk4 2.5t is on the horizon.


----------



## japoipnoi (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: C2Motorsports Software Dealer Directory (C2Motorsports)*

You didn't include Texas.


----------



## skorost' (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: C2Motorsports Software Dealer Directory (C2Motorsports)*

Hey did you guys get the stuff sent down to NGP Racing yet? I have been waiting very patiently(mostly because I was in Afghanistan







), but they said that they still don't have things running yet.


----------



## kill new hope (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: C2Motorsports Software Dealer Directory (skorost')*

you should get hooked up with pure motorsports or someone here in socal... http://www.purems.com


----------



## youngkal (Apr 2, 2006)

come on ...friggin mexico and no georgia/alabama/tenn..../ wtf...lol.just messing with you but i do presently have $250 dollars sitting in a envelope with bold C2 written on it waiting till may............


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*

SS tune represent


----------



## turbomonkeyexpress (Nov 26, 2004)

any dealers going to pop up in the DFW area?


----------



## japoipnoi (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (turbomonkeyexpress)*

Can we get a car shop to become a dealer? He does GIAC in Houston.
http://english.autodynamica.com/


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (japoipnoi)*

I want to thank everyone for their excitement with our Dealer Network, as we continue to build it and make it stronger.
Please realize that we are open to shops around the country, and even around the world calling us to get setup as an Official C2 Flash Center.....this can usually be done within a phone call. Please encourage any of your local shops to call us for more information.
C2


----------



## mclothier (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*

California? preferably NorCal?


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

BVA Motorsports in Oregon?


----------



## mclothier (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: (sagerabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sagerabbit* »_BVA Motorsports in Oregon?

i hope you are not referring to me as that would be at least a 10 hour drive north in the snowy cascades... id rather save the trouble and go GIAC 1/2 hour from my house.
C2 mentioned in the software release thread that they had 3 dealers lined up in CA, but no mention of where. anyone have any followup on this?


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

mclothier, that was not directed to you. I believe that BVA is a dealer, but they aren't listed. I was just pointing that out. Service the CA peeps!


----------



## jrhaberen (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: C2Motorsports Software Dealer Directory (C2Motorsports)*

Is there a shop in CT?
I thought awhile back I had heard there was?
Thanks,
J


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: C2Motorsports Software Dealer Directory (jrhaberen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jrhaberen* »_Is there a shop in CT?
I thought awhile back I had heard there was?
Thanks,
J


I work with the guys at Sleepers Perfomance in Hamden.

-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## ahnbomb (Jun 3, 2003)

any news on a dealer in socal?


----------



## SpiderX1016 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: (ahnbomb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ahnbomb* »_any news on a dealer in socal?

x2, I've been looking to chip my car but I don't want to send my ECU in.


----------



## 90jett (Feb 15, 2003)

*Re: (SpiderX1016)*

maybe you guys should get a van and do a tour of the country....make sure SLC Utah is one stop......


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (90jett)*


_Quote, originally posted by *90jett* »_maybe you guys should get a van and do a tour of the country....make sure SLC Utah is one stop......

C2 Tuning Tour '09 ........ we could organize shop bar-b-ques and cook outs around our arrival dates; hang out, eat some burgers, and flashload some cars


----------



## Dronetone (May 7, 2008)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
C2 Tuning Tour '09 ........ we could organize shop bar-b-ques and cook outs around our arrival dates; hang out, eat some burgers, and flashload some cars









Thats the best idea I have ever heard http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
C2 Tuning Tour '09 ........ we could organize shop bar-b-ques and cook outs around our arrival dates; hang out, eat some burgers, and flashload some cars









Just let me know what condiments you like


----------



## Rabbitoid (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Do it in Houston and you will have the best barbeque in the world. There is no arguing this. And do it in Houston so I can come get my car chipped and have other mischivious things done to it.


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (Rabbitoid)*

C2Motorsports is proud to announce the recent addition of another *PREMIERE SOFTWARE DEALER*.
Further Performance http://www.furtherperformance.com is located in Minneapolis, MN. Anyone in the MN/WI territory, please contact Tristan to setup an appointment for C2 Software.


_Modified by C2Motorsports at 9:23 AM 3-6-2009_


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
C2 Tuning Tour '09 ........ we could organize shop bar-b-ques and cook outs around our arrival dates; hang out, eat some burgers, and flashload some cars









I'll talk to the school I'm going to about hosting you... El Paso has no reflash facilities for Euros period


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: C2Motorsports Software Dealer Directory (C2Motorsports)*

Good to know http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## youngkal (Apr 2, 2006)

only 2 months till u are in georgia


----------



## AfterAfx (Jul 18, 2008)

Come to California!
And where can I find a list of shops in cali?


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (AfterAfx)*

I can't believe no dealers in NY??


----------



## vwjetta252006 (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: C2Motorsports Software Dealer Directory (C2Motorsports)*

Hi, I'm in Toronto, Ontario, and could you guys please make Pfaff tuning one of your dealers?
These guys are great.
Pfaff tuning
http://www.pfafftuning.com/
if you have any dealers already in Toronto, Ontario, Please let me know thatnks.
ps.
these are the dealers that i know of in ontario, that specialize in VW, audis, and porsches....

If you could please make them a dealer of yours, would greatly be appreciated.
http://www.independenttuning.ca/
http://www.autoeurotic.com/



_Modified by vwjetta252006 at 12:02 PM 8-15-2009_


----------



## mmrabbit (Jun 27, 2008)

Any dealers in Florida???


----------



## Jettakid18 (Aug 8, 2009)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
C2 Tuning Tour '09 ........ we could organize shop bar-b-ques and cook outs around our arrival dates; hang out, eat some burgers, and flashload some cars








 If you come to DFW Texas area. I can guarantee people will show up for that.


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *mmrabbit* »_Any dealers in Florida???


Newest C2 Dealer in Florida:
http://www.wolfcars.com/index....858cb


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (C2Motorsports)*

I'm getting the USP test pipe this week. 
Can you guys make a file for that?


----------



## tnvdubclub (Nov 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
Newest C2 Dealer in Florida:
http://www.wolfcars.com/index....858cb


Didn't you say something about plans for Nashville, TN?? any new on this ...


----------



## wobvintage3 (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (tnvdubclub)*

APR is continuing their show special through Oct 25th... Are you guys doing the same? I couldn't make the show but could sure be motivated to buy from NGP if you were


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

any plans to move into Colorado? there's a huge VW/Audi tuning scene out here. only one GIAC dealer in the state, one or two APR, one REVO, one Unitronic, and one MTM that isn't very reputable. 
i would love to have C2 as an option!


----------



## seanmcd72 (May 14, 2008)

crazy thought C2 but have you ever considered putting this directory on your website where it is easy to locate?!


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Updated Dealer Listing: 10.8.09


----------



## Tuanes (May 16, 2009)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*

I talked to BSH in AZ and they said they would have to send you my ecu to get your software... any place in AZ/California do this in house? What is the time frame if they have to send it to you?


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (seanmcd72)*


_Quote, originally posted by *seanmcd72* »_crazy thought C2 but have you ever considered putting this directory on your website where it is easy to locate?! 

x2
Is there a dealer near Vancouver, BC, CANADA? "CTSturbo" is the closest shop that is willing to load software but are a big PITA to get a hold of? No phone numbers or a sense of time as most of us know it to exist.


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *LampyB* »_any plans to move into Colorado? there's a huge VW/Audi tuning scene out here. only one GIAC dealer in the state, one or two APR, one REVO, one Unitronic, and one MTM that isn't very reputable. 
i would love to have C2 as an option!


http://bwperformance.com/

_Quote, originally posted by *Tuanes* »_I talked to BSH in AZ and they said they would have to send you my ecu to get your software... any place in AZ/California do this in house? What is the time frame if they have to send it to you?


Let me talk to BSH in the morning and see what we can do to accommodate you in house. Otherwise it is: http://www.fourseasontuning.com in Orange, CA

_Quote, originally posted by *sagerabbit* »_
x2
Is there a dealer near Vancouver, BC, CANADA? "CTSturbo" is the closest shop that is willing to load software but are a big PITA to get a hold of? No phone numbers or a sense of time as most of us know it to exist.


http://WWW.KINETICMOTORSPORT.COM
_Modified by C2Motorsports at 10:40 PM 10-12-2009_


_Modified by C2Motorsports at 10:42 PM 10-12-2009_


----------



## Tuanes (May 16, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_

Let me talk to BSH in the morning and see what we can do to accommodate you in house. Otherwise it is: http://www.fourseasontuning.com in Orange, CA


Cheers! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I go to California fairly often so that works. Would prefer to keep the business at BSH though!


----------



## Salty VW (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*

Need a dealer in NorCal.


----------



## eddi3okic (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
C2 Tuning Tour '09 ........ we could organize shop bar-b-ques and cook outs around our arrival dates; hang out, eat some burgers, and flashload some cars









and while your at it you can flash my 2009 rabbit







! I have cash waiting since january for a friggin chip already. Im so impatiant that ill buy the first chip that comes out lol


----------



## Tuanes (May 16, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_

Let me talk to BSH in the morning and see what we can do to accommodate you in house. Otherwise it is: http://www.fourseasontuning.com in Orange, CA




What was the verdict with BSH?


----------



## vwgtipowr (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Tuanes)*

I think your list is old.
I contacted Reflex Tunning in NH about flashing my 08 rabbit and they claim to not flsh C2 software anymore.


_Quote, originally posted by *Reflex Tunning* »_
Sorry we are no longer flashing C2.


Best Regards,


1. You need to update your list.
2. Now there is no dealer anywhere remotely close to me.
3. Any suggestions on how to get a flash? I had my heart set on C2, I'd hate to have to go with another brand, but I might not have a choice.


----------



## seanmcd72 (May 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vwgtipowr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwgtipowr* »_
1. You need to update your list.
2. Now there is no dealer anywhere remotely close to me.
3. Any suggestions on how to get a flash? I had my heart set on C2, I'd hate to have to go with another brand, but I might not have a choice.









I saw you claim nothing within 800 miles of you in another thread...
339 miles from Bedford, NH to Coopersburg, PA (Nothing Leaves Stock)
395 Miles to APTUNING in Lebanon, PA
That's not horrible. A lot of people have to drive further than that to reach one.


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_

http://WWW.KINETICMOTORSPORT.COM
_Modified by C2Motorsports at 10:40 PM 10-12-2009_

_Modified by C2Motorsports at 10:42 PM 10-12-2009_

Thanks guys. I don't know what you did but I'm getting flashed next week!


----------



## vwgtipowr (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (seanmcd72)*


_Quote, originally posted by *seanmcd72* »_
I saw you claim nothing within 800 miles of you in another thread...
339 miles from Bedford, NH to Coopersburg, PA (Nothing Leaves Stock)
395 Miles to APTUNING in Lebanon, PA
That's not horrible. A lot of people have to drive further than that to reach one.

So that puts a round trip at 700 or 800 miles.
Not practicle for a software flash.


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (vwgtipowr)*









Wentworth Motorsports http://www.wentworthmotorsports.com/ Brewster, MA has just been added as the newest C2Motorsports Flash Load Center. Wentworth Motorsports is a full service shop that can not only FLASH C2 software, but when it comes time for more power, they are an Authorized Installer of all C2 products.


----------



## nacg8or (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm bringing this thread back from the dead. 
Here's the deal. I finally decided to go with the C2 flash because you're the only ones offering an 87 octane tune. I had an appointment set up for today to get it done, but yesterday my local dealer (Dubwerks) called to cancel my appointment. They tell me C2 updated the hardware for flashing cars and it would cost them a couple grand to upgrade. They can't justify spending the money because the demand for the C2 flash is not there. So, at this point I'm left in the lurch since there doesn't seem to be any other dealers in the area based on the list at the start of this thread and the dealer locator on your web site doesn't seem to work. Are there any other dealers in the IL/WI area? If not do you have any other suggestions?


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

I am stoked on what Danny did to my ecu. My car is driving beautifully! Big props to c2


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

TylerO28 said:


> I am stoked on what Danny did to my ecu. My car is driving beautifully! Big props to c2


what did they do?


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Just had some timing being pulled a bit more than what Danny wanted to see, so he did a little tweak and now the car rips. I'm hitting boost way faster and the car has crazy low end torque. Down low its a hard pull to boost, then BAM! Power! Pulls hard all the way to red! Significantly faster than before!


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

nacg8or said:


> I'm bringing this thread back from the dead.
> Here's the deal. I finally decided to go with the C2 flash because you're the only ones offering an 87 octane tune. I had an appointment set up for today to get it done, but yesterday my local dealer (Dubwerks) called to cancel my appointment. They tell me C2 updated the hardware for flashing cars and it would cost them a couple grand to upgrade. They can't justify spending the money because the demand for the C2 flash is not there. So, at this point I'm left in the lurch since there doesn't seem to be any other dealers in the area based on the list at the start of this thread and the dealer locator on your web site doesn't seem to work. Are there any other dealers in the IL/WI area? If not do you have any other suggestions?


Im kind of in the same boat as you. Bought into the C2 flash in summer of 08 with plenty of dealers within a couple hours drive of me. Now the closest one is 6 hours away or send in my ecu and be with out a car for a few days to get my flash updated. The last option doesnt really work well for me since the car is a daily driven and its much easier to get one day off from work then a whole bunch to get reflashed. Because all three (within reasonable driving distance) that are listed on C2's site have not gotten "the new updated hardware" to flash cars. Im not ready to spend 300 to 400 on a new tune from someone else its just not in the cards at this time. 

C2 you need to have another option then sending in the ecu if your dealers arent will to upgrade their hardware!


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

vwluger22 said:


> C2 you need to have another option then sending in the ecu if your dealers aren't will to upgrade their hardware!


What if we offered a HANDHELD programmer that would allow you to flash your own car in your own garage???

C2


----------



## bunnyfufu (Jan 25, 2011)

C2Motorsports said:


> What if we offered a HANDHELD programmer that would allow you to flash your own car in your own garage???
> 
> C2


sounds like a good idea:thumbup:


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

bunnyfufu said:


> sounds like a good idea:thumbup:


I like that Idea would this be a tool that we would rent/borrow or do you purchase the the tool so we can update when ever needed?

I am willing to test it out for you send one my way!


----------



## alwaysdutch (Oct 19, 2011)

I like the idea but surely would suck if you do something wrong or get disconnected and your ECU stops working......


----------



## nacg8or (Aug 14, 2009)

C2Motorsports said:


> What if we offered a HANDHELD programmer that would allow you to flash your own car in your own garage???
> 
> C2


That works for me. What kind of cost are we talking? I assume you'd want some sort of refundable deposit while the unit is out of your hands?


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

C2Motorsports said:


> What if we offered a HANDHELD programmer that would allow you to flash your own car in your own garage???
> 
> C2


That is a great idea! The closest dealer that flashes C2 is at least 2.5 hours away.

Kind of shocked you have nobody in the Greater Toronto Area that flashes and we have to drive half way to Detroit for a flash.. :what:


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

GTACanuck said:


> That is a great idea! The closest dealer that flashes C2 is at least 2.5 hours away.
> 
> Kind of shocked you have nobody in the Greater Toronto Area that flashes and we have to drive half way to Detroit for a flash.. :what:


I thought there was one in london.


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

DerekH said:


> I thought there was one in london.


Thats the one, and being in Newmarket, London is half way to Detroit i think :thumbup:


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Spoke with the guys about this hand held option a while back. Initial costs weren't crazy. I'll let the guys speak for them selves. But from what Chris told me...this is the idea that will prevent any issue from down time period


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

If its anything like what cobb tunning has for Subarus than that would be awesome.


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

GTACanuck said:


> Thats the one, and being in Newmarket, London is half way to Detroit i think :thumbup:


But the drive back would be awesome!  Approximately 2.5 hours from newmarket to london


----------



## nacg8or (Aug 14, 2009)

C2Motorsports said:


> What if we offered a HANDHELD programmer that would allow you to flash your own car in your own garage???
> 
> C2


Are there more details on this? Is it something that is readily available or do you guys have to develop it? What time frame are we talking, days, weeks, months? I'd like to get an idea so I can decide whether to wait or go with a different option. After all, your competition posted in this thread about the availability of their product


----------



## xiviperi (Feb 25, 2012)

*Dubwerks*

WOW super bummed about dubwerks  not offering flash. It was an hour drive I just emailed them today with no reply yet. Then I saw this !!! If I priority mail you my ecu whats the turn around? I really want the 2.5 street 87oct program I hate the lag!


----------



## nacg8or (Aug 14, 2009)

xiviperi said:


> WOW super bummed about dubwerks  not offering flash. It was an hour drive I just emailed them today with no reply yet. Then I saw this !!! If I priority mail you my ecu whats the turn around? I really want the 2.5 street 87oct program I hate the lag!


I'm hoping he gets enough people interested to spring for the new hardware, but who knows how long that would take.


----------



## xiviperi (Feb 25, 2012)

nacg8or said:


> I'm hoping he gets enough people interested to spring for the new hardware, but who knows how long that would take.


Well that would be nice but at $2000 (if that is how much it really costs) that quite a lot of flashes before you turn profit so as a business man I doubt it would happen. :banghead:
I looked at the ecu removal thread and it looks like I'd have it out in 30 mins or so. Priority mail is only about 10 bucks and would be in KY in 2 days. I have another vehicle to to drive just don't want to be without the VW too long as I'd have withdrawals.  Ford F150 is hardly a handler and grandma slow it might rock me to sleep on the way home from work. lol


----------



## nacg8or (Aug 14, 2009)

xiviperi said:


> Well that would be nice but at $2000 (if that is how much it really costs) that quite a lot of flashes before you turn profit so as a business man I doubt it would happen. :banghead:
> I looked at the ecu removal thread and it looks like I'd have it out in 30 mins or so. Priority mail is only about 10 bucks and would be in KY in 2 days. I have another vehicle to to drive just don't want to be without the VW too long as I'd have withdrawals.  Ford F150 is hardly a handler and grandma slow it might rock me to sleep on the way home from work. lol


Good luck with the ecu removal. Just be prepared that you may snap the rain tray as many have done before.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

the only difficult part of the ECU removal, is cutting the "cage" where the eCU is.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Just finished removing mine only thing I broke was the rain tray but other than that its not to bad the wipers can be stubbern.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

xiviperi said:


> Well that would be nice but at $2000 (if that is how much it really costs) that quite a lot of flashes before you turn profit so as a business man I doubt it would happen. :banghead:
> l


For te dealer upgrade it cost out of pocket at 1st BUT you get ALL that money back with flash credits. So it really NO money out of pocket.... Our new setup will be finalized next week


----------



## xiviperi (Feb 25, 2012)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> For te dealer upgrade it cost out of pocket at 1st BUT you get ALL that money back with flash credits. So it really NO money out of pocket.... Our new setup will be finalized next week


wish dubwerks saw it that way.... and wish I was closer to PA or Louisville....


----------



## nacg8or (Aug 14, 2009)

I've contacted UM about their flash since C2 seems out of the question but I can't get a response from them either :banghead:


----------



## xiviperi (Feb 25, 2012)

nacg8or said:


> I've contacted UM about their flash since C2 seems out of the question but I can't get a response from them either :banghead:


I saw in another thread UM has a programer they will let you borrow to flash your ecu at home. Sure beats removing the ecu or driving really far. I am waiting on their reply also.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

responce issues?
C2 closed yesterday because of tornado warnings!! tehy will be back monday for sure 
UM/jeff is normally good at responding, maybe email him?


----------



## nacg8or (Aug 14, 2009)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> responce issues?
> C2 closed yesterday because of tornado warnings!! tehy will be back monday for sure
> UM/jeff is normally good at responding, maybe email him?


I understand about the tornadoes but the questions to C2 are from ten days ago in this thread which was started by them. I guess it's my fault for not calling them directly but I don't really have time during the day when at work. As far as UM I contacted the local person, responded to a PM they sent me, and emailed them directly but I'm still waiting for a reply from all. I guess I'll give it a bit more time.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

i'd call c2 because they have a full time phone guy, danny. he always answers the phone.
jeff emails quit a bit as well.

maybe try again monday:beer:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

xiviperi said:


> I saw in another thread UM has a programer they will let you borrow to flash your ecu at home. Sure beats removing the ecu or driving really far. I am waiting on their reply also.


email them at [email protected]

or send them a PM here. 



nothing-leaves-stock said:


> i'd call c2 because they have a full time phone guy, danny. he always answers the phone.
> *United Motorsports* emails quit a bit as well.
> 
> maybe try again monday:beer:


United Motorsports (UM) has a pretty solid team, Fred (lol) always answers the phone as well, he is VERy efficient, prompt to answer, and knowledgeable about cars, dubs in general and the 2.5L.


----------

